# Sawiris launches new Free Egyptians Party



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Dunno if this link has already been posted, apologises if it has! Just wanted to know peoples view on it!!

Sawiris launches new Free Egyptians Party


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

It might work

Egyptians will try anything that's FREE


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> It might work
> 
> Egyptians will try anything that's FREE


this guy knows whats on the cards
very astute


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Some people are trying their best to question his motives behind launching the new party and trying to question the guy's reputations..........

I wonder what's good enough for those folks


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

After three decades of suppression under the NDP, you can understand why they don't trust anyone.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> After three decades of suppression under the NDP, you can understand why they don't trust anyone.


Yes I understand, but he can see what's on the cards, and he's ok plenty of money can live were ever he wants , but this is his country, and like millions of others wants to live here, with out feeling oppressed,
Intersting to see what develops, but I applaud what he's trying to do:clap2::clap2:


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Eco-Mariner said:


> After three decades of suppression under the NDP, you can understand why they don't trust anyone.


It's not a "trust" issue in here, they're not smudging the guy's reputation cause they "don't trust" him, they're doing it cause they don't want anyone to dare and earn people's respect other than themselves 

That's their version of "democracy" uke:

The guy is smart, I'm sure he knows how "dirty" the politics game is, let's just hope he's smart enough to stay where he is and he doesn't go down to their VERY low level :spit:


----------

